# A Good Pair of Squaretoes?



## Llamallover86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally getting some new boots now that the Fat Babies are in the final stage of their demise. I'm looking for a good pair for riding as well as spending weekends on my feet at llama shows and fairs this summer. I like ariats but am hesitant about their quality these days. Some boots I'm considering are:

Justin Bent Rail: 
http://www.sheplers.com/Justin-Bent-Rail-Burnished-Calf-Cowgirl-Boots-Square-Toe/13638.pro?parentCategoryId=448&categoryId=459&subCategoryId=

http://www.sheplers.com/Justin-Bent-Rail-Hot-Pink-Cowgirl-Boots-Square-Toe/5506.pro?parentCategoryId=448&categoryId=459&subCategoryId=460

http://www.sheplers.com/Justin-Bent-Rail-Tan-Damiana-Cowgirl-Boots-Square-Toe/17096.pro?parentCategoryId=448&categoryId=459&subCategoryId=460

Dan Post:
http://www.sheplers.com/Dan-Post-Gel-Flex-Cowgirl-Certified-Western-Boots/3287.pro?parentCategoryId=448&categoryId=459&subCategoryId=460

Tony Lama:
http://www.sheplers.com/Tony-Lama-San-Saba-Antique-Vintage-Goat-Cowgirl-Boots-Square-Toe/22052.pro?parentCategoryId=448&categoryId=459&subCategoryId=460

Also the 3R buckaroos.

Nocona:
http://www.sheplers.com/Nocona-Arizona-Grape-Cowgirl-Boots-Wide-Square-Toe/11870.pro?parentCategoryId=448&categoryId=459&subCategoryId=460

Ariat: 
http://www.sheplers.com/Ariat-Pink-Caliente-Crossfire-Cowgirl-Boots-Wide-Square-Toe/13268.pro?parentCategoryId=448&categoryId=459&subCategoryId=460

I've heard good things about Justin, Ariat, and Dan Post but really don't know how they hold up to farm work. It would also be nice for them to clean up decently also. Hoping someone will give me insight into what works best for riding and walking/standing. Other suggestions are welcome too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I have square toe tony llamas similar to the ones you posted. They are by far the most comfortable boots ive ever worn. And thats coming from a die hard fat babies ariat fan.

My ariat fat babies I have now are hardier than my tony llamas though so its a toss up of more comfort or easier to clean up and longer lasting


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I own those hot pink Justin's you're looking at. They are very comfortable and I wear them to all of my shows. However, not nearly as comfortable as the Ariat's I've had before, albeit they are usually more expensive.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My brother and I are both avid Ariat buyers, though his last longer than mine do. He's more religious about keeping them oiled, where I tend to let mine get dry and that causes them to crack.

I wear the Ariat Quickdraws and won't go with anything else. They are the only ones I've ever found (after trying almost every mass-produced brand under the sun) that don't hurt my feet.
Amazon.com: Ariat Women's Quickdraw Boot: Shoes


----------



## Llamallover86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I like those quick draws. The leather looks way better than the ariats out here. Maybe we just get the cheaper ones I have no idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I really like them and consider the leather good quality. It's thick but still supple.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I have Ariat Calliente Caballera boots - love em. Once I got them broke in, they fit wonderfully. They do get hot, but I think its just the fact that the leather is thicker and it is a heavier boot.
However, I think my next pair of boots will be Tony Llamas.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've got two pairs of Ariat square toes. Love them.

These are one of them:

Ariat Quickdraw Zebra Print Boot - Wide Square Toe - Sheplers




I recently discovered that ALL my boots in my closet are Ariats. I didn't even realize it until I looked one day. Gee, guess what my favorite boot company is!


----------

